# Lost Jackson Fun red in Clear Creek Golden



## JaredA (Jun 3, 2007)

*Red Jackson Fun*

Hey, I think I found your boat. My friend and I pulled it out of some rapids between MacIntryre and I-70. A guy on clear creek told me about this site and that I should check it. I hope you don't mind I took it out paddling 
You can e-mail me at [email protected] or call at . Hope to hear from you soon.

~jared


skihappy said:


> The boat got washed away passed Coors plant in the dark on 5/30. Let me know if anybody see it. Thanks.


----------

